# Pop up Boilies Problem



## Esukho (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo leute Ich mach ja meine Boilies selber. Das geht wunderbar und diese sind auch extrem fängig. Jetzt wollte ich mir auch noch popups selber machen mit der selben rezeptur wie meine anderen auch blos das ich dazu einen Korkmehl anteil beifüge.

Nach langem googeln hab ich blos einen anhaltpunkt für den anteil gefunden und dieser war 3-7% 

Mein rezept zu den Normalen 1kg Fischigen Boilies ist 

10 eier
350g Gries
250g Sojamehl
350g Fischmehl

Da das genau 1000g sind und ich das ganze mit genau 7% korkmehl anteil 70g wären hab ich das ganze aber vorher getestet und das ganze rezept durch 10 gerechnet 
und mit 

1 ei
35g gries
25g sojamehl
35g Fischmehl 
7g Korkmehl

Und mein test ergab das diese keine popups geworden sind 
leichter sind sie geworden scheint es mir da sie danach beim kochen zeitiger hoch gekommen sind als normal ich hab sie dennoch die normalen 4 minuten gekocht wie ich es immer tue.


Meine frage richtet sich daher eher an die leute die mit der herstellung dieser boilies erfahrung haben da die bindung schlechter wird je mehr korkmehl enthalten ist.

Wie viel % korkmehl sollt ich als nächstes ausprobieren und wie kann ich die bindung dieser ein wenig erhöhen

Bei den 7% korkmehlanteil boilies war die bindung noch recht in ordnung wie mir scheint aber das ändert sich ja bei höheren anteil sicher.

Ich wollte auch noch fragen ob es wichtig ist wie lang man sie danach für popups trocknen muss. Meiner meinung nach müsste ich sie auch nur so lang trocknen wie sonst auch da sie im wasser dann eh wieder flüssigkeit aufnehmen und somit wieder untergehen würden nach einer gewissen zeit


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Haste du mal Mikrowelle oder Backofen getestet?


----------



## Esukho (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Haste du mal Mikrowelle oder Backofen getestet?



Wenn man korkmehl nutzt ergibt es keinen sin dann die dinger in der mikrowelle oder Ofen zu machen. Damit könnt ich mir auch popups machen ohne korkmehl zu benutzen.

Bei mikrowelle oder ofen werden halt viele aromen usw vernichtet 
die riechen auf jedenfall nicht mehr so toll.

Hab mir dafür ja extra korkmehl besorgt also soll es nun auch korkmehl sein ^^


----------



## rainerle (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

kleiner Tipp: vergiss den Kork und nehm ca. 15% Garnelen-Mehl


----------



## KoaxKalli (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Hi,
Das mit dem korkmehl ist immer so eine Sache. Es hängt auch viel davon ab, wie schwer dein eigentlicher mix ist. Ich mache in meinen einen Birdymix zum Beispiel extra Reismehl rein, weil der aufgrund der leichten Mehle letztens einfach angefangen hat zu schwimmen. 
Was aber ganz gut funktioniert, ist Trockenhefe. Macht die Boilies auch Schwimmfähig. Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal mit 12% testen und dann schauen, wie sich der Mix rollen lässt.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## pike-81 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Moinsen!
Warum nicht Deine bewährten Boilies grob durchbohren, und mit zugeschnittenem Kork auffüllen?
Boilies die Zuhause oder im Uferbereich schwimmen, tun dies weiter draußen durch den höheren Wasserdruck nicht unbedingt. 
Alles nur Theorie, steige erst in das Thema ein. 
Petri


----------



## Esukho (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Warum nicht Deine bewährten Boilies grob durchbohren, und mit zugeschnittenem Kork auffüllen?
> Boilies die Zuhause oder im Uferbereich schwimmen, tun dies weiter draußen durch den höheren Wasserdruck nicht unbedingt.
> Alles nur Theorie, steige erst in das Thema ein.
> Petri



Das mit dem wasserdruck glaub ich eher weniger den der auftrieb müsste erhalten bleiben auch bei größeren druck oder ?


----------



## Revilo62 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Der Auftrieb bleibt nicht unbedingt erhalten, wenn der Wasserdruck größer als der Auftrieb des Korkmehls ist.
Es entsteht ein Druckausgleich im Auftriebskörper.

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*



Esukho schrieb:


> Wenn man korkmehl nutzt ergibt es keinen sin dann die dinger in der mikrowelle oder Ofen zu machen.



Na ja, wenn du es sagst. Weshalb fragst du dann?


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Was für ein Aufwand! Popups sind doch eh bloß Eycatcher, darum sind die meisten auch so schön bunt. Einfach eine Dose kaufen und glücklich sein.


----------



## Esukho (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*



Andal schrieb:


> Was für ein Aufwand! Popups sind doch eh bloß Eycatcher, darum sind die meisten auch so schön bunt. Einfach eine Dose kaufen und glücklich sein.




Es ergibt aber keinen sin sich Fertige zu kaufen wenn man seine normalen alle selber macht. Wenn dann sollen sie auch mit der gleichen rezeptur sein wie die anderen die zum füttern genutzt werden so sehe ich das ^^. Das soll aber jetzt nichts gegen dich sein ist halt meine meinung. Wieso welche kaufen wenn man die normalen auch selbst macht hab ich auch genau so in vielen artikeln gelesen.


Zurück zum thema kann es sein das der trockenvorgang am wichtigsten ist vorallem bei den popup mit korkmehl ? 

Den normal trockne ich die boilies 1 nacht lang und die werden dann in gefriertüten gepackt und kommen in den frost bis ich sie brauche und mir eine tüte halt auftaue.

Nun lagen jetzt mal eine hand voll boilies für 4 tage oder so in meinem koffer und diese sind jetzt nur noch halb so schwer wie die frischen.

Ich hab den großen verdacht das ich die pop ups einfach zu kurz trockne und es deshalb nicht funktioniert. Könnte doch sein oder ?


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Natürlich solltest Du Deine Poppies länger trocknen, die Flüssigkeit muss ja schließlich aus dem inneren raus.
Dennoch eine Anmerkung aus Deinem ersten Fred:
Deine Massezusammenstellung hat einen gewaltigen Haken, 
Das Nassgewicht Deines Teiges liegt deutlich über 1000 g, die Eimasse hat nicht nur 50 gr, also verschiebt sich die Masse Deines Korkmehls in gr. nach oben.
Die Eimasse verbleibt fast komplett im fertigen Boilie, da das Eiweiss durch den Kochvorgang gebunden wird, ist ja praktisch der Kleber, das Eigelb verbleibt genauso im Boilie.
Da ich Deiner Zutatenliste keine Öle oder Flavours entnehme, kommen die ggf. noch dazu.
Kannst ja mal nachwiegen, wenn der Teig fertig ist.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Habe in einer Am Haken (imo eine tolle Angelzeitschrift btw) von Natron als beigabe bei Popupboilies gelesen, vielleicht hilft dir das?


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Da musst Du aber gut mit umgehen können und genau wissen, was du da machst. Natron hat bei einer Überdosierung einen sehr metallischen Geschmack. Halte ich nicht für optimal, zumal der Boilieteig damit fluffig wird, da finde ich den Einsatz von Garnelenmehl für deutlich praktikbler, da keine Überdosierung möglich ist.
Tight Line aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*



> Es ergibt aber keinen sin sich Fertige zu kaufen wenn man seine normalen alle selber macht. Wenn dann sollen sie auch mit der gleichen rezeptur sein wie die anderen die zum füttern genutzt werden so sehe ich das ^^. Das soll aber jetzt nichts gegen dich sein ist halt meine meinung. Wieso welche kaufen wenn man die normalen auch selbst macht hab ich auch genau so in vielen artikeln gelesen.



Mann sollte vielleicht erst mal die Funktion und Wirkungsweise des Popup Boilies definieren. Nach meiner Auffassung ist es lediglich eine Auftriebskugel, die zusätzlich einen optischen Reiz überträgt. Da ist die Zusammensetzung absolut nebensächlich, so lange sie nur keine Schreckstoffe freisetzt.


----------



## Esukho (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Natürlich solltest Du Deine Poppies länger trocknen, die Flüssigkeit muss ja schließlich aus dem inneren raus.
> Dennoch eine Anmerkung aus Deinem ersten Fred:
> Deine Massezusammenstellung hat einen gewaltigen Haken,
> Das Nassgewicht Deines Teiges liegt deutlich über 1000 g, die Eimasse hat nicht nur 50 gr, also verschiebt sich die Masse Deines Korkmehls in gr. nach oben.
> ...




Das ist schon richtig so das rezept da kommt kein Flavour rein da sie durch den großen fischmehl anteil schon genug duften ich mach höchstens noch 30 ml Fischsauce oder Austernsauce rein. Fangen tu ich damit richtig gut was einen flavour auch überflüssig macht  

Ich achte da lieber auch den Nährgehalt und das alles sehr natürlich ist das ist für mich das A und O. Das lockt vieleicht nicht so extrem wie Diese gekauften Chemiebomben aber die Karpfen merken das ihn mein Boilie gut bekommt und nehmen ihn gern wieder. Maximal Dippe ich diese noch in Fischsauce oder leg sie eine weile ein. Aber unterschätz mal nicht das Aroma von Fischmehl die riechen auch ohne Flavour super.

Ich werde sie mal etwas länger trocknen "3-4 tage ?"
und mal sehen ob sie dann schwimmen

@ Andal 

Da magst du volkommen recht haben jedoch mein ich das z.b in einem sehr schlammigen gewässer sie die boilies nicht so gern vom grund nehmen oder nicht sehen und da ein schwebender köder besser erkannt wird auch ohne leuchtende farben


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*



Andal schrieb:


> Mann sollte vielleicht erst mal die Funktion und Wirkungsweise des Popup Boilies definieren. Nach meiner Auffassung ist es lediglich eine Auftriebskugel, die zusätzlich einen optischen Reiz überträgt. Da ist die Zusammensetzung absolut nebensächlich, so lange sie nur keine Schreckstoffe freisetzt.


 
Genau so sieht es aus. Die von mir verwendeten Popups sind meist völlig geschmacklos. Oft handelt es sich bei meinen Montagen dabei sogar lediglich um ein auftreibendes Maiskorn vor dem 18er Boilie. Ich kenne auch erfolgreiche Angler, die stinknormale Korkstücke verwenden.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Nur für mich zum klüger werden: also ist es völlig hupe, dass der popup  fruchtig und mein boilie fischig ist?


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Total egal. Gerne verwende ich auch, bei kleineren Murmeln und Pellets, künstlichen auftreibenden Mais, ganz so wie der Naturliebhaber. Und diese Gummikörner haben absolut kein Aroma, funktionieren aber einwandfrei um den eigentlichen Köder schön aufrecht auf dem Grund stehen zu lassen. Dazu sind sie ein farblicher Blickfang und mehr braucht es nicht.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

aber nur für Dich !  ja ist es
Beantworte Dir mal folgende Frage: Du angelst mit einem Fischmehlboilie und einem fruchtigen PopUp,auf welchen Köder hat der Fisch gebissen ?
Die Kombination eines Fischmehlboilies mit einer fruchtigen Note
z.B. Fish/Plum in einem ist da schon interessanter und sehr fängig

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Danke @Andal und Revilo 62!
Ich bin an ein Glas kleiner Popupboilies gekommen, fische aber beim methodfeedern eher mit fischigen (pellet-)futter und ebensolchen boilies/pellets am Haar - ich hatte es bisher nicht ausprobiert, da ich dachte, es würde sich vielleicht beissen  (haha) - aber jetzt bin ich eines besseren belehrt worden und werde beim nächsten Mal empirische Studien hierzu durchführen


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

@TE   und was die Nährwerte eines Boilies betrifft:
Dein Mix ist mehr oder weniger ein Kohlehydratboilie, da dieser Anteil ca. 60% beträgt, der Anteil des Fischmehl ist auch nicht 35%, da in D reines Fischmehl nicht zu bekommen ist, hier muss ein mind. 3% Anteil andersartig sein und dies gilt für besonders hochwertige Mehle, z.B. Lachsmehl.
Meine Fischmehlboilies haben einen Anteil von 60% hochwertigen Lachsmehls mit einem Anteil von 3% Sojamehl, dazu kommen Saaten, geröstetes Sojamehl und Guarkernmehl für die Bindung.
Eier kommen komplett mit Schale rein und nach einem 3-4 tätgigen Trocknungsprozess kommen die in Salz.
Insgesamt ein ausgewogener Mix, ganzjahrestauglich und gut kombinierbar, z.B. mit chinesischem Pflaumenschnaps für die kalte Jahreszeit, Mahlzeit

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Esukho (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> @TE   und was die Nährwerte eines Boilies betrifft:
> Dein Mix ist mehr oder weniger ein Kohlehydratboilie, da dieser Anteil ca. 60% beträgt, der Anteil des Fischmehl ist auch nicht 35%, da in D reines Fischmehl nicht zu bekommen ist, hier muss ein mind. 3% Anteil andersartig sein und dies gilt für besonders hochwertige Mehle, z.B. Lachsmehl.
> Meine Fischmehlboilies haben einen Anteil von 60% hochwertigen Lachsmehls mit einem Anteil von 3% Sojamehl, dazu kommen Saaten, geröstetes Sojamehl und Guarkernmehl für die Bindung.
> Eier kommen komplett mit Schale rein und nach einem 3-4 tätgigen Trocknungsprozess kommen die in Salz.
> ...



Jetzt im herbst erhöhe ich den fischmehl anteil gern auf 45-50% damit diese mehr proteine enthalten. Das ist ja nicht mein einziges rezept ich habe noch mehr verschiedene. Von Süß und fruchtig über Nussig bis hin zu fischig ist alles dabei das war auch nur ein beispiel um den anteil an korkmehl darzustellen 

Was ich auch gern mit rein mische sind Tiegernüsse die ich dann richtig klein mach so das sie fast als mehl durchgehen aber noch grobe partikel vorhanden sind. Was auch gut geht vorallem im frühling bis sommer sind Fruchtige mit erdbeeraroma dazu verarbeite ich Schockgefrostete Erdbeeren bis sie schön klein sind und füge sie der mischung hinzu und mach dafür 1-2 eier weniger rein.


Also werd ich die jetzt mal etwas länger trocknen und schauen ob sich dann das korkmehl bemerkbar macht


----------



## rainerle (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> @TE   und was die Nährwerte eines Boilies betrifft:
> Dein Mix ist mehr oder weniger ein Kohlehydratboilie, da dieser Anteil ca. 60% beträgt, der Anteil des Fischmehl ist auch nicht 35%, da in D reines Fischmehl nicht zu bekommen ist, hier muss ein mind. 3% Anteil andersartig sein und dies gilt für besonders hochwertige Mehle, z.B. Lachsmehl.
> Meine Fischmehlboilies haben einen Anteil von 60% hochwertigen Lachsmehls mit einem Anteil von 3% Sojamehl, dazu kommen Saaten, geröstetes Sojamehl und Guarkernmehl für die Bindung.
> Eier kommen komplett mit Schale rein und nach einem 3-4 tätgigen Trocknungsprozess kommen die in Salz.
> ...



Moin,
ich hab mir jetzt die Ergüsse einiger (eigentlich von einem) ziemlich lange angehört aber das da oben ist ein Schmarrn, da muss man einfach was zu sagen:

basierend auf den Angaben vom Trödersteller hat sein Mix folgende "Nährwerte" (billigstes Fischmehl = Heringsmehl, und damit ich dem Herren von oben noch entgegenkomme habe ich Soja "entfettet" genommen, dabei noch 10 mittlere Eier):

Boilie-Werte 
Proteine / Eiweis = 34 %
Kohlenhydrate = 21.55%
Fette = 7.3%

Mix-Werte (ohne Ei)
Proteine = 40%
Kohlenhydrate = 29%
Fette = 4.3 %

das kann auch gar nicht anders sein, wenn man sich mal die Nährwerte der einzelnen Zutaten (ausser den Eiern) ansieht:

Hartweizengries: Proteine 10% / Kohlenhydrate 73%
Heringsmehl: Proteine 60% / Fette 10% / Kohlenhydrate 0% (das "Bindemittel" ist Rohfaser und die hat nunmal keinen Nährwert)
Sojamehl (entfettet): Proteine 52% / Fette 1% / Kohlenhydrate 7%
Das Ei zieht die Proteine und die Kohlenhydrate vom Trockenmix runter und erhöht den Fettgehalt im Boilie.

Also von wegen "KOHLEHYDRATBOILE" . Mein persönlicher "Schusserdreher & MixLieferant" würde das eher eine "PROTEINBOMBE" nennen. Für die jetzige Jahreszeit genau das Richtige.

Und bitte, die Werte sind ganz einfach im I-Net zu finden und dann einfach mal ein bischen Rechnen und schon merkt man, dass ich nicht der bin, der hier Mist erzählt.

Lass Deinen BasisMix so wie er ist (wenn er sich abrollen lässt) und gib 13% Krillmehl dazu und nimm vom Gries und Soja diese Menge weg und Deine Kugeln sollten schwimmen.

Ansonsten bin ich bei Andal (ich dreh auch selber aber bei weitem nicht die komplett benötigte Menge, nur von Poppies lass ich die Finger, da ist mir die Sauerei für das Ergebnis zu groß): ich hab mal aus Jux einen Lego-Stein (einen 4er) angebohrt und mit Pelletstopper als Poppy benutzt (in Gelb) und die Rute ist abgelaufen. Eigentlich ist es wurscht wie der Poppy schmeckt, namhafte Baitbuden machen sogar "ColorMixe" in Dosen und das mit verschiedenen  Größen nur eben "ohne Gschmack".


----------



## Esukho (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*



rainerle schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab mir jetzt die Ergüsse einiger (eigentlich von einem) ziemlich lange angehört aber das da oben ist ein Schmarrn, da muss man einfach was zu sagen:
> 
> basierend auf den Angaben vom Trödersteller hat sein Mix folgende "Nährwerte" (billigstes Fischmehl = Heringsmehl, und damit ich dem Herren von oben noch entgegenkomme habe ich Soja "entfettet" genommen, dabei noch 10 mittlere Eier):
> ...




Das ist mal ne super antwort danke dir  
Achso dieses Fischmehl nutze ich http://www.rl-baits.de/LT-Fischmehl


Die 13% Korkmehl hab ich jetzt 3 tage getrocknet und die schwimmen auch net was schon ziemlich depremierend ist da ich ja den mix net aus 30% korkmehl machen möchte vorallem lassen die sich dann bestimmt total beschissen rollen so das ich noch 1-2 eier mehr dazu geben muss.

Ich werde mal schauen ob ich das mit den Krillenmehl mache klingt interessant.
Nicht nur um poppies zu machen auch die nährwerte sind top und es soll einen einzigartigen geschmack und geruch verleihen. 

Das sieht recht gut aus http://www.rl-baits.de/epages/64588173.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/64588173/Products/90049/SubProducts/90049-0001

das ist doch das was du meinst oder ?


----------



## stefansdl (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Nabend.

Ersetze 10-15% Gries durch gemahlene Gammarus. Sollte es mit der Bindung Probleme geben, dann gib 3-5% Rohfaser dazu und die Teile sollten schwimmen.


----------



## rainerle (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Moin,

das sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus - der Gammarus-Vorschlag sollte / wird auch funktionieren. Beides aber ist jedenfalls besser als Korkmehl, Styropor-Gedöns und der gleichen mehr.


----------



## Esukho (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*



rainerle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus - der Gammarus-Vorschlag sollte / wird auch funktionieren. Beides aber ist jedenfalls besser als Korkmehl, Styropor-Gedöns und der gleichen mehr.



Styropor würd ich eh nie verwenden das zeug ist reinste chemie^^ Ich finde es unverantwortlich solch ein zeug in einen boilie zu packen da doch lieber kork das ist wenigsten natürlich und unbedenklich.


----------



## Mind (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Man kann auch die normale Teigmasse um eine Korkugel legen. 
Das Schwimmt und hat durch den Teig das Aroma + der Kork zieht noch was auf. 

Ansonsten bin ich eher Andals Meinung. Benutze auch regelmäßig Plastik Mais und Fang sehr gut damit. 

Allerdings Flavour ich meine Popups/Plastik Köder auch immer. Aber das ist glaube ich eher für mich als für den Fisch...


----------



## Jan_Die (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Pop up Boilies Problem*

Mir wurden vor kurzem die Monster Crab Boilies empfohlen ( die bekommst du auch schon fertig zu kaufen http://www.angel-berger.de/Futter-u...s-Magic-Monster-Crab-Boilies-mit-Pop-Ups.html ist eigentlich viel einfach ) die sollen wohl sehr gut ankommen, aber hab sie selber noch nicht ausprobiert. Kann dir dann aber davon berichten


----------

